
How Do You Reference Check a VC? - wheels
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/02/08/how-do-you-reference-check-a-vc/
======
davidmurphy
I wish every startup founder would read this. I know someone who feels really
screwed by his investor.

I'd also recommend this video of TheFunded's Adeo Ressi (at The Next Web
Conference 2008), as he outlines a number of pitfalls to be aware of, too:
<http://vimeo.com/1047702>

------
ScottWhigham
This was great - well written, quality advice, an area not overly covered.
Thanks!

------
dnsworks
Don't forget the obvious of <http://www.thefunded.com/>, which is a site
designed to keep tabs on VCs.

